# Can I Extract a DVR'd Music Channel via USB?



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

I like listening to the live DJ sets on XM/Sirius AREA and BPM. Is there anway that after recording a dj's set, I can extract it via USB port so I can put it on my phone?

I guess worst-case-scenario I could connect up via the RCA plugs on the back and send it to in-between device then to my PC sound card, or straight to the sound card.


----------



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

Help no longer needed. I figured out another way that is ideal, works, and was very quick to find if it worked.

I am just running the DISH Remote Access on my PC, playing the music channel, and I had some existing software that will record the audio for me.


----------

